# Life's little pleasures.



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

I saw this topic on another board and thought how lovely it was, so I'll post it here. Life might be a bit crappy sometimes but there are just a few little things that make us smile, here's some of mine, (which I have all done by the way!)

- people-watching and making up little stories for each person
- the smell of wet pavement
- walking, standing or running in the pouring rain when you're soaked through and don't care anymore about getting wet
- laying on the grass with mates cloud watching
- skipping a lesson in school to have fun instead and feeling naughty
- opening a new packet of cereal
- sitting outside in a deckchair with just an umbrella in a storm
- walking into a room and seeing your mates at a table and a seat reserved for you (I miss this one)
- going downstairs early on a day close to Christmas and turning on the tree lights
- the smell of the garden at night
- opening the window at some crazy time of night to to smell that ^ and wonder what everyone else is doing
- having a powercut
- holding a door open for someone and having them say thankyou
- the sound of the sea at night
- having a laughter fit at something that isn't even funny anymore and infecting someone else with it

What are yours?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow Bunny said:


> - opening a new packet of cereal
> - sitting outside in a deckchair with just an umbrella in a storm
> - walking into a room and seeing your mates at a table and a seat reserved for you (I miss this one)
> - going downstairs early on a day close to Christmas and turning on the tree lights
> ...


I love these - just reading them gives me a little blip of happiness. 

Some things I like -

- having toast and coffee first thing in the morning
- days that are so nice you can open all the windows and let the breeze in 
- my room after getting it all cleaned and organized, with lots of empty floor space
- the sound of distant lawnmowers on a summer day


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who liked the smell of the night. Strange how it has a smell.

-the first sip of a cold beverage on a hot day (and vica versa)
-baked goods fresh from the oven
-bubble baths
-anything "homely", like coming home and rushing into an overly-large housecoat
-daydreaming


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Small breaks when studying hours and hours for AP exams. 

Surfing the internet and watching TV have never felt so good! I haven't had any time to relax since Sunday and still have at least 6 hours more of studying to do this weekend. It will feel so good when AP tests are over


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

- Having a nice hot bubble bath with a good book
- Reading a good book in bed before I hit in pillow
- Having my bedroom window open at night and feeling the breeze come through in the morning
- Having my bedroom to myself (i have to share a room with my sister see, but when's she's at uni, it's all mine )
- Going on the internet
- Seeing the house look all nice and tidy
-Hearing thunder and knowing I am all tucked up inside the house
-Going for walks
-Sitting in the garden on a nice day doing nothing but reading, listening to distant noises, like people talking or lawnmower's going, watching my guinea pigs on the lawn eating the grass and watching butterflies flying by.
- The smell of freshly cut grass and wet pavement


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

Snow Bunny said:


> - the smell of wet pavement
> - walking, standing or running in the pouring rain when you're soaked through and don't care anymore about getting wet
> - laying on the grass with mates cloud watching
> - holding a door open for someone and having them say thankyou
> ...


:agree

-also-

*- The feeling of love at first sight
- The ever-changing weather
- Playing the piano
- Having a cup of hot chocolate on a stormy night
- Babies 
- Achieving a goal you set yourself 
- Singing in the rain*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww sweet thread.

Leaving the house on a winters morning n feeling the cold on your face.
The smell of coffee.
Sharing a moment with someone.
Sitting in to watch a movie with all the lights off n everyone squashed up on the sofa.
The smell of fabric conditioner on your clothes.
The smell of your partners perfume/cologne when you brush past them.
The smell of cut grass on a summers morning.
New clothes.
Girls that blush when you look at them.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hmmm.
-reading during a thunderstorm.
-coming home from an exhausting track practice, changing into sweatpants, and taking a nap.
-driving with the windows open and the stereo at top volume.
-opening the front door and being greeted by the unconditional love of a dog.
-long car trips.
-sleeping in my bed the first time after i change the sheets.
-reading a new book.
-hot cocoa in winter, mint tea in summer.
-listening to my ipod in the car.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Feeling that nice kind of tired that you dont get at night and taking an afternoon nap.

A nice cup of tea.

and what everyone else said pretty much!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm.

I'd say spending prolonged amounts of time all by myself doing whatever it is I enjoy doing, relaxing in the moment with no anxiety to worry about due to others being around.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Sabu - nothing comforts me like a nice cup of tea. I like to start my morning with one to try to come down from night terrors.

-being young and in love
-the fresh new green of spring
-the way my body and mind feel after an hour of yoga
-the anticipation of traveling
-smoothing lotion into my skin


----------



## randomname (Nov 5, 2008)

-The fact that nighttime now smells like summer. Clematis and smoke and niceness.
-That flicky-hair thing that my boyfriend does when he's playing guitar/ukulele and it gets in his way. And how his eyes go crinkly when he smiles properly. And everything about him, actually.
-Quiznight sunday. It's the one time I'm hanging out with people and just feel like a happy normal person who isn't nervous about anything
-Apple-flavoured lollipops.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Simple things in life (things I enjoy):

-NBA PLAYOFFS!!
-The smell of cut grass
-The smell of oncoming rain
-Listening to the rain outside
-The radio and free music!
-Fishing
-The internet
-Fast Food (?)
-Learning
-Icecream on hot days
-Pitted-fires
-Hoodies/baseball caps


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Having a day off, no one else is in the house, the neighbours are at work so I get to play my music as loud as I like and try to sing along with it. ha.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

-Driving around, in the passenger seat with my best friend from high school, windows down, music up, singing, sunglasses, and sun. Sounds sooo cliche or something, but it's not to me.
-Feeling the clumsy thump of my cat's body when he jumps onto my bed in the middle of the night. Feeling him jump 10 feet in the air when I move my foot 1 mm. And knowing which cat it is without ever having to look, lol. 
-Kind of weird, but feeling the soft fur of my cat on my chest when I'm holding her like a baby/kid, with her paws holding onto my neck, as she nuzzles her head up under my chin. Maybe it's a maternal instinct?
-Feeling nourished after a meal.
-Wearing new clothes that look good. 
-Drinking something and being able to feel the coldness as it goes down your body.
-Washing off after a day at the beach, and going to bed exhausted.
-Drinking a shake after a workout.
-Eating sweet grapes. They're just so fresh and crisp and juicy!
-Making really good lasagna and eating it.
-How food seems to taste better when you're out of town.
-Being able to be naked or in your underwear because no one is home.
-Seeing animals that you don't encounter on a daily basis.
-Attending midnight release events
-Really getting into a book- especially a series.
-The "night life" feeling... just feeling ALIVE at night.

ok I should sleep now. =/


----------



## Sillouhette (Nov 16, 2008)

*SlapStick








*


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

My life's pleasures:


-


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

-When my dog stops eating to look at me
-Stirring at night and noticing that I have 3-4 more hours to sleep
-The end of "Suite; Judy Blue Eyes"
-Cinnamon
-The morning after a big, air cleansing thunderstorm
-Driving through fresh snow
-Driving
-Watching my daughter sing
-Echoes
-Hitting a baseball
-Skipping a stone


----------



## Sparks (May 15, 2009)

- Rainy nights.
- Going to bed when I don't have to wake up early the next day.
- First bite into that big mac when I'm really hungry.
- Having conversations with my cat (she's a rich vocabulary).
- Hitting a 3-pointer _Swish!_
- Runner's high and examining my body in the mirror after a workout.
- A heart to heart with a friend (too rare...).
- Driving and singing along with the radio, drumming with my hands on everything.
- Coffee!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

- After walking for awhile, looking back and seeing how far you have come. It's even better when the distance looks far bigger than the distance remaining to your destination.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww, what a lovely idea for a thread! I think having SA has definitely made me appreciate the finer details and simple pleasures in life. 
- Tea drinking
- Sunshine
- Getting a package in the post
- Book/ music shopping
- Train journeys
- Lie-ins
- Days off
- Travelling
- Cooking something delicious
- Affection from my pets
- Watching a good film
- Buying something pretty 
- Sitting in the park
- Looking at the animals at the pet shop.

Everyone should see Amelie if they haven't already


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Music 
Working hard for something and achieving it 
A smile from a stranger 
The quiet times when I'm the only one awake at night 
Giving presents


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

falling asleep in my backyard


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

frozen yogurt
cooking new innovative dishes/fine dining
watching a film from a good director
exploring
sitting in the shade on a cool day
finding something nice to buy yourself 
goldfish 
kitties


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

watching my dogs play/run around the yard
reading a good book
seeing wildlife on a walk near home
rainy days
recieving a nice gesture/courtesy from a stranger (even a smile)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Something I did today:

- Sitting on a bench beneath trees rustling in the warm breeze, watching ants carrying other ants along the path before me.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

My kids getting along 
A nice hot cup of green tea.
The smell of a new book.
Day dreaming.
Coming across a new music artist/band that I like.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

- Watching cartoons and kids adventures
- Playstation
- Star Trek
- Hot bubble baths that smell of perfume
- A really cool book that I can't put down
- Cats in the neighbourhood
- Seeing my daughter's dances and new tricks
- Being indoors when it's stormy outside
- The smell of flowers
- The sound of trickling water such as a fountain
- Sound of crickets
- A cup of tea or coffee
- Making plans for the day and finishing them
- cooking


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

-coffee, tea, hot chocolate
-rain
-any extreme weather except heat (snow, thunder, rain storms, extremely windy days)
-eating
-reading
-learning something new and interesting
-the smell of gardenias and roses


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

* Flipping through the pages of a new book.
* Seeing how much I have read in a book and how much further I have to go.
* Little things that remind me of my Kitty.
* Watching my favorite scenes from my favorites films. 
* Watching classic films in a theatre.
* Walking past a bakery. 
* Finding discarded records in an alley.
* Hearing laughter when performing improv.
* The look that I received that made me wonder many possibilities. 
* Receiving compliments on my photographs. 
* Little things that remind me of my grandmother.
* Seeing live theatre. 
* The laughter of my friends. 
* Being asked to go places. 
* The anticipation of travel. 
* Alphabetizing my books. 
* Listening to records. 
* The wonderment of a new possibility.
* "The Opera" episode of Seinfeld.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Liberating paper from it's perforations.

Walking by a laundry room and catching the faint scent of clean linens and sweet fabric softener.

Receiving packages in the mail earlier than expected.

The tension you feel before kissing someone for the first time.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

walking in the fall when the leaves are falling and it's starting to smell like winter
my doggy greeting me at the door when I get home
tea + dark room + loud music
late afternoon raids on the chocolate stash at work
morning coffee
7am cigarette on cold, cold winter mornings (when i used to smoke)


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

- Waking up in the middle of the night and realizing I still have a few more hours to sleep.
- Getting away from the city and staring up at the star filled sky.
- Taste of first beer after a hard days work and knowing you have earned it.
- The relief when I wake up on a weekend and realize I don't have to get up.
- Smell of rain.
- Doing research into buying a new computer.
- Hot Milo\hot chocolate before bed with a good book.
- Making a joke that everyone thinks is funny.
- That orange purpley glow that appears on the horizon as the sun sets.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Rolling thunder
Laying by an open window at night
Petting my dog (but she doesn't like me much so she won't stay with me long)
A cup of tea (Oolong right now)
The feeling I get right after a shower or bath
Making fists with my toes on the carpet
Listening to a song that reminds me of a time that was good in my life
Stepping outside in the winter and taking a deep breath of crisp air
That little moment at midnight when everything is dead silent and I feel like the only person alive


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ntl said:


> - Waking up in the middle of the night and realizing I still have a few more hours to sleep.


Too true mate.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

ntl said:


> - Doing research into buying a new computer.


Haha, this is one my little pleasures too. I also love customizing laptops or computers online with everything I want, as if money was not a problem. I never buy them cause they're too expensive but the process of making it exactly how I wish is pretty satisfying.


----------



## SADuser (Jul 9, 2009)

- Recieving an unexpectedly large amount of money in your tax return
- Achieving high marks in a project you procrastinated about, and left to the last minute
- That surreal feeling of having just successfully pulled off a 5minute speaking presentation
- Cat crawling under your blanket for safety and comfort
- Finding clothes that look good on you


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Music- yah that's it. That's all ya need.



ntl said:


> - Waking up in the middle of the night and realizing I still have a few more hours to sleep.
> - Taste of first beer after a hard days work and knowing you have earned it.
> - Making a joke that everyone thinks is funny.


Man, you named some good ones.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

-Listening to some of my favorite tunes
-My aunt's kittens, I love them more than I'll ever admit
-My birds and their very unique personalities
-The beauty of Japan, it calms me in ways I cannot possibly describe
-The wonderful feeling of isolation that comes from standing near the sea on a windy day
-My current wallpaper, it makes me happy for some reason
-A cold glass of Dr. Pepper
-A nice dinner at a fancy place with family
-The knowledge that, as scary as it is, there is a beautiful world out there


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

-The smell of Paint
-The smell of Brand new sneakers
-Lucid Dreams
-Music
-Thinking of moments when I laughed until my stomach hurt
-Watching children play and having fun
-Nostalgic images of childhood fun
-Dancing in front of the mirror 
-Making silly faces
-A good nap, after breaking night
-Family


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Very Melon
Chichi Wo Moge
Drinking chocolate soy milk first thing in the morning
Singing to the following songs, _Dear Coach's Corner_ - Propagandhi, _Human(e) Meat_ - Propagandhi, _Look What Happened (This Time)_ - Less Than Jake and _Snitches Get Stitches_ - The Amity Affliction

I'll come back to this later.


----------



## LateJuly (Apr 27, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Very Melon
> Chichi Wo Moge
> Drinking chocolate soy milk first thing in the morning
> 
> I'll come back to this later.


parco folgore! ROFL


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> Very Melon
> Chichi Wo Moge
> Drinking chocolate soy milk first thing in the morning
> I'll come back to this later.


LOL those videos are hilarious.

I used to love chocolate soy milk too - haven't had it for awhile, now I'm craving it again.

Mine for the day:
A cup of good Chinese green tea.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

The most BEAUTIFUL post! So so so sweet!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

When i'm starving and there is lots of food in front of me. 

The smell of something delicious when you're hungry.

The smile of a pretty girl.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

The nicest cup of coffee
Favorite chocolate bar
Hugs that you want to receive and do :hug
Drifting off to sleep peacefully
The smell of toast cooking in the morning


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-Curling up next to my cat, holding his little paw in my hand, and falling asleep.
-The excitement I feel during the last ten minutes of a shift at work. I forget that I have nowhere to go and no one to see and just focus on the great freedom ahead of me.
-Enjoying a biscotti as I slowly sip a hot chocolate.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Wednesdays. I'm off work. My wife is at work, so I get to take the kids to school, in my sweats & t-shirt if I wanta. Before & after school there's a lot more time to talk to them, to catch up, to be silly/wrestle with em. We get some time together. Without her, without us fighting. No hang-ups or sressors of any kind usually...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Seeing the sun rise and set as you walk alone through a endless plain of grass


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

The first crocus of spring.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

laughing uncontrolably.so hard your stomach hurts
chocolate
our ever changing beautiful sky,like it's put there just for us to look at,a collide-a-scope (can't spell)
our domestic pets,creatures put here just to share affection with, they love you no matter what
the beauty of the earth


----------



## flawed (Feb 15, 2011)

A stranger smiling at you on your way to school/work in the morning
The smell of mildew
Thunderstorms
Looking up at the night sky 
Listening to the sound of rain hitting your roof whilst you're in bed
When someone remembers your birthday


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Those 12 minutes of rest that your commander gives you after you've been on your legs for 18 hours non-stop doing all sorts of torture exercises.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The sun shining on me, keeping me warm as I wait for the bus.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

getting into the soft comforters on my bed after a long day


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The fading out of the last note of a beautiful favorite song. Somehow that can fix even the worst day for me. It's weird but I love it.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

^thats not weird at all. I've felt that way about a lot of songs but didn't know how to put that in words. On one my favorite songs, the singer sighs at the end. Its just something bout that sigh.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

suddenstorm said:


> ^thats not weird at all. I've felt that way about a lot of songs but didn't know how to put that in words. On one my favorite songs, *the singer sighs at the end*. Its just something bout that sigh.


That is just the kind of thing I'm talking about  I do love it. Thank you.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

An early morning walk in Central Park. Getting a new CD. New born animals. Coffee. A bright, sunny day. Thunderstorms. Ocean. Bubble wrap.


----------



## thesloth (May 23, 2010)

ups box left at your door and you don't know whats inside.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Swinging while loud music is playing in the background. Gives me a weird thrill/rush.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

A few small pleasures from today:

-Waking up _before_ my alarm sounds
-Wearing a new jacket for the first time
-The smell that you get on a warm day in winter, when the snow starts to melt
-The satisfaction of getting to school/work early
-Glancing at my reflection in a window and liking what I see


----------

